# Fantasy Character Death Match - Round 4



## Steerpike (May 24, 2012)

Just two contests, and then the final match between the winner.

Your matches are Gandalf v. Rand and Anakin Skywalker v. Dresden.

I'm going with Gandalf and Anakin. Make your own choices here: Fantasy Character Death Match - CHALLONGE!


----------



## Rikilamaro (May 24, 2012)

Harry would kick Ani's butt twelve ways to Yavin and back. If he wasn't have a fan-boy geek moment that is...


----------



## Steerpike (May 24, 2012)

I don't know. Maybe.

But the strongest people in the brackets lost a long time ago, so I think upsets are the rule here


----------



## Rikilamaro (May 24, 2012)

Well that's the great thing about opinions. No one has to agree with you.


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 24, 2012)

I already voted!! All of this Death Match stuff has been great fun, thank you Steerpike =)


----------



## Ankari (May 24, 2012)

Rand losing to Gandalf!!!  Someone paid Rand to throw the game!  There is no way Gandalf could last 2 seconds with Rand, let alone trounce him like the voting would suggest.  Who was the guy that hated Rand?  I think he crated 20 accounts just to see Rand burn.


----------



## Steerpike (May 24, 2012)

I'm not convinced Rand could beat Gandalf. If Gandalf can beat Elric, then he should have a better than decent chance of taking Rand out


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 24, 2012)

I voted Gandalf.


----------



## Ankari (May 24, 2012)

I'm supposed to be writing but this outrage is too distracting.  I'm calling on friends to help me straighten out his warping of the laws of Geekdom.


----------



## Steerpike (May 24, 2012)

Ankari said:


> I'm supposed to be writing but this outrage is too distracting.  I'm calling on friends to help me straighten out his warping of the laws of Geekdom.



The laws of geekdom are well beyond warped in the brackets  I had to look back at who beat who in earlier rounds to come to my conclusion, and that makes it Gandalf. Dont hate Gandalf!


----------



## Philip Overby (May 24, 2012)

Ankari said:


> Rand losing to Gandalf!!!  Someone paid Rand to throw the game!  There is no way Gandalf could last 2 seconds with Rand, let alone trounce him like the voting would suggest.  Who was the guy that hated Rand?  I think he crated 20 accounts just to see Rand burn.



I'm the guy that hated (and still hates) Rand.  But the funny thing is I haven't even voted yet.  I should totally go vote for Rand now.  I'm True Neutral.  (crappy D&D joke).  

Edit:  OK, I just voted and wow, I guess my Rand propaganda has spread. 

Gandalf vs. Anakin Skywalker would be a pretty interesting final round if it happens.


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 25, 2012)

When is the final match going to be ready?? =)


----------



## Steerpike (May 25, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> When is the final match going to be ready?? =)



Now 


/10char


----------

